# 24/7 pro question



## jw3092 (Dec 15, 2009)

hi all.

my question is i just purchased a 24/7 pro in 45 acp. i just fieldstripped and cleaned the pistol. after i reassembled the pistol i loaded a round directly into the chamber. when i closed the slide i noticed the loaded chamber indicator did not appear. when i pulled the slide back the round was not extracted. when i chamber a round using the magazine the pistols cycles the rounds fine. i was just curious is this normal for this model? i have never owned a taurus pistol before and was unsure if this was normal. thanks in advance to any and all help.


----------

